# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  Bluetooth SpyCam

## salihmob

Setting permissions: 1. Samsung: Select Applications from the menu.
2. Select ‘Java world’.
3. Select ‘SpyCamMobile’.
4. Select options.
5. Select permissions.
6. Set the permissions. 1. Nokia Series 40: Find ‘SpyCamMobile’ on your device and select it.
2. Select options.
3. Select application access
4. Set the permissions     بالمرفقات

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------

